# How to celebrate St. Patrick's Day??



## XdryMartini (Jan 5, 2008)

I may get punted from here for asking this (after reading the Scotch thread :icon_smile_big: ), but how about a good IRISH whiskey? Something other than Dewars or Bushmills...


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Jameson, Tullamore Dew and Midleton are the ones I enjoy. Jameson 18 year would be my choice if I had to pick just one.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Guinness for me. My biggest piece of advice, though, is to stay out of the bars on amateur night.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

A Black and Tan with Tullamore Dew on the side.


----------



## XdryMartini (Jan 5, 2008)

jackmccullough said:


> Guinness for me. My biggest piece of advice, though, is to stay out of the bars on amateur night.


But just like following politics and living in DC, going to an Irish bar on St Patricks Day is a great spectator sport!!

And I second the Black and Tan w/ the Tullamore Dew chaser...


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

jackmccullough said:


> Guinness for me. My biggest piece of advice, though, is to stay out of the bars on amateur night.


I have Guinness also, but I thought he was asking which Irish whiskey we prefer. On St. Pat's I just walk down to the local pub in the evening for a few beers and their great corned beef and cabbage, after going to the parade in the morning.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

I quite like the Powers Gold Label blend.

Dewars is not an Irish whiskey as the opening post seems to suggest.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

jackmccullough said:


> Guinness for me. My biggest piece of advice, though, is to stay out of the bars on amateur night.


My wife, who is part Irish, and I used to go to an Italian restaurant in NYC on St. Patrick's Day. I know, a blasphemy, but quite civilized. This year, for the 3rd year in a row, we are going to Carnegie Hall to see the Chieftans, probably followed by drinks at Randolph's on 6th Ave. We will avoid Irish pubs like the plague that night.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

I will be in a kilt, with the band, doing a pub crawl. I will be stinking drunk without buying a single drink, as everyone, in every pub, wants to buy a round for the band


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> I will be in a kilt, with the band, doing a pub crawl. I will be stinking drunk without buying a single drink, as everyone, in every pub, wants to buy a round for the band


Hope you're taking the day off on the 18th!


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Laxplayer said:


> Jameson,* Tullamore Dew *and Midleton are the ones I enjoy. Jameson 18 year would be my choice if I had to pick just one.


YES!!!

But isnt St. Pattys day really about consuming copious (sp?) amounts of corned beef, cabbage, potatoes, and most importantly BEER???

I enjoy a good Irish whiskey every now and again...well...that is if your definition of "enjoy" is slamming shots with some Irish houligans until somebody (usually me) hits the deck??? But St. Patricks day is honestly my favorite holiday as far as food is concerned...so I gotta get every drop I can out of it...this includes consuming all of the above, plus my new tradition of watching _The Departed_...yup my kind of holiday...


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> Hope you're taking the day off on the 18th!


17th and 18th


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Guys, just for the record, it is *St. Paddy*, not "St. Patty." Common mistake but not one you should fall for


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

KenR said:


> My wife, who is part Irish, and I used to go to an Italian restaurant in NYC on St. Patrick's Day. I know, a blasphemy, but quite civilized. This year, for the 3rd year in a row, we are going to Carnegie Hall to see the Chieftans, probably followed by drinks at Randolph's on 6th Ave. We will avoid Irish pubs like the plague that night.


Not really blasphemy, as Saint Patrick was in fact, an Italian, who came to Ireland and rid it of its snakes...or so the story went at my Catholic Grammar School.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

rgrossicone said:


> Not really blasphemy, as Saint Patrick was in fact, an Italian, who came to Ireland and rid it of its snakes...or so the story went at my Catholic Grammar School.


Well...while his exact birthplace is not known with 100% certainty, what is sure is that he was Celtic and most likely captured from what is now Scotland and brought to Eyre as a slave. Other origins put forward are usually from near Glastonbury, somewhere in Wales, and once in awhile someone puts northern France as his birthplace.

Hard to tell if you are just kidding but I think we can be fairly sure he was not Italian. Now, the family that gave us piobaireachd on the other hand, there is quite a school that says they came from Italy.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

I have a feeling the story gets that twist in certain parts of the country where many Italians migrated...also may have something to do with the fact that Rome was in control of much of Western Europe at the time as well.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

rgrossicone said:


> I have a feeling the story gets that twist in certain parts of the country where many Italians migrated...also may have something to do with the fact that Rome was in control of much of Western Europe at the time as well.


Well, he was probably born about 400 CE so he was a post-Roman Brittanic Celt. If you remember, about 410 is when Roman control of both the British Isles and Gaulish Europe ended. In Gaul, many of the formerly Celtic towns were sacked by Germanic tribes, which then turned on Rome. The towns were later rebuilt.

But you are a teacher! Here I am, thinking to lecture you on Celtic history!


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> Guys, just for the record, it is *St. Paddy*, not "St. Patty." Common mistake but not one you should fall for


They can call it whatever they want to...just as long as I get my corned beef, cabbage, and beer...

yup...my kind of holiday...


----------



## cdcro (Jan 23, 2008)

jackmccullough said:


> Guinness for me. My biggest piece of advice, though, is to stay out of the bars on amateur night.


new years eve, mardi gras, st patties and cinco de mayo

4 days I know i'm staying home


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Just another regular day for me, but then I live here. :icon_smile:


----------



## jlmwrite (Dec 27, 2005)

A few shots of Jamison in the local Irish pub while the wife and kiddies are watching the parade. Later, it'll be reverent shots of Redbreast, but savored rather than tossed down as benefits one of the best whiskies to come out of Ireland.


----------



## etp777 (Nov 27, 2007)

Am I only one who has Irish Soda Bread with their corned beef and cabbage?


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

What is this 'corned beef' thing ?

It is bacon and cabbage.

Soda bread needs to be of the substantial, homemade variety not shop-bought rubbish.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

KenR said:


> ... We will avoid Irish pubs like the plague that night.


Even our local Irish pub owner agrees. He always closes early on SPD to clear the crowds before they get too nuts.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Kingstonian said:


> What is this 'corned beef' thing ?
> 
> It is bacon and cabbage.


I must say, in all my years here, I haven't come across either variation.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

etp777 said:


> Am I only one who has Irish Soda Bread with their corned beef and cabbage?


My wife will probably bake a few before the month is out.


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

The April issue of Cigar Aficionado as a quick blurb (page 50) on Jameson Rarest Vintage Reserve and Bushmills 1608 - both at 92 proof and both significantly more expensive than their usual offering. I'm frankly inclined to doubt that they're worth the money, but at least it's something new from the Dear Green Place.


----------



## etp777 (Nov 27, 2007)

Kingstonian said:


> Soda bread needs to be of the substantial, homemade variety not shop-bought rubbish.


Well of course. And breads are cooking I have most trouble with, but still grit my teeth and make the soda bread from scratch. Tried store bought once. NEVER again.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Good Old Sledge said:


> The April issue of Cigar Aficionado as a quick blurb (page 50) on Jameson Rarest Vintage Reserve and Bushmills 1608 - both at 92 proof and both significantly more expensive than their usual offering. I'm frankly inclined to doubt that they're worth the money, but at least it's something new from the Dear Green Place.


Bushmills 1608 has been around for quite some time and it's pretty good. Most of the premium Jameson's are worth the money - it's the standard Jameson that I find a bit medicinal.

What's new in Irish Whiskey, apart from the increasing range of very high-end specialist bottlings from the big two (e.g. Bushmills Millenium), is the slight trend towards single malts and growth of smaller distillers. Worth investigating further.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Rossini said:


> I must say, in all my years here, I haven't come across either variation.


Bacon and cabbage is commonplace. It is even served at county association dinner dances - an all-time culchie favourite.

In the words of Mr. Brendan Shine :-

*I'm a savage for Bacon and Cabbage* 
Some call it bubble and squeak 
My tummy starts achin', when I see the bacon 
With the smell of the cabbage I'm weak 
If you're Irish then next to white puddin'
Whether you're big or you're small 
You'll always go for the Bacon and Cabbage 
'Cos that is the best feed of all

When we were young, on a Sunday for dinner 
The mammy would stand by the pot 
Cooking the bacon along with the cabbage 
And serving them up nice and hot 
Me father would cut up the bacon 
Then throw down a bit to the cat 
There would be a big scene as we fought for the lean 
But I always wound up with the fat

When I'd be heading, to somebody's wedding 
A few pints is the first thing I need 
Then when I'm able I'd move to the table 
Ready to eat a good feed 
I don't want your starters or afters 
The ould square of butter or bun 
Just give me a big plate of Bacon and Cabbage 
And I'll belch like a bull when I'm done

When you go for a nosh in hotel real posh 
They'll give you a menu to read 
But you'd need the knowledge of ten years in college 
To find out the food that you need 
Don't bother with all that ould rubbish 
Ask for the meal you love best 
A big hape (heap) of spuds with the Bacon and Cabbage 
Man that will put hair on your chest


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Well, I don't like it! Then again I don't like spam either. :icon_smile_wink:

It may be popular in the occasional country pub, rural convention, or tumbledown hotel but let's not give the impression that it's entirely commonplace or that it's usually any good. The fact of the matter is that I would be hard pressed to find it if I searched restaurants and pubs in the vicinity or the general locale tomorrow, and I'm certainly glad of that.

Now, generic vegetable soup, that's one traditional thing that still plagues Irish bistro-kitchens and needs to be quickly eliminated or improved drastically. It's usually a mucky lottery-in-a-bowl that leeches flavour from your mouth as your stomach fills with a hearty swamp of leftovers. :icon_smile:

Of course, all of these things _can_ be done well - and, in moderation, it would be nice to see some classics represented on modern menus if properly executed - and indeed you do see sometimes colcannon and so forth in appetising formats, but it so rarely happens.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Rossini said:


> It may be popular in the occasional country pub, rural convention, or tumbledown hotel but let's not give the impression that it's entirely commonplace or that it's usually any good.


Next thing you will be saying you never see people eating hang sangwidges, made with huge doorstop slices of bread.

Or that wonderful Galtee processed cheese in the distinctive cardboard box

Or those Jacobs biscuits with jam and coconut and all the e-numbers you could wish for.:icon_smile:


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Well, my cat used to appreciate Galtee easi-singles.


----------

